# German blue ram cichlid and betta?



## Ezzie (Sep 17, 2012)

Yep as the title states, is it acceptable to put a single German blue cichlid in with my single male betta? 

My rams tank parameters were going out of control and after his mate died I decided to move him temporarily in with my betta Milton in his 5 gal tank (since his cycle is perfect) 

There has been no aggression or showing off to each other, they even fed together this morning. It's only temporary until i have a day off from work to take the ram back to my lfs but I was wondering if it was *possible* that he didn't have to go? I have noticed Milton has become less shy since having a fish with him!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

All you can do is wait and see. Fish have such diverse personalities there is never a clear-cut answer; just recommendations.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Wouldn't 5 g be too small for a cichlid?


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

That is what I thought. Here is some good info on this species:

http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/cichlid/germanblueram.php


----------



## colouratura (May 20, 2013)

I checked with a local fish expert (in the business for around a decade/won awards) and he does not recommend putting him or any other Cichlids with your betta. But each fish is going to have different personalities, you might get lucky with yours. Keep a close eye.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I have no recomendations or advice, but a ciclid would be too big for a five gallon, and please, please get a divider for e two bettas. They are unpredictable and I can almost guarantee you one will end up dead, it very rarely works long term. Especially in a five gallon, where there is little room to get away from each other.


----------



## Ezzie (Sep 17, 2012)

The ram was rehomed after 2 days with Milton, he started nipping his fins and Milton was just too slow to get away, no serious harm done except some ripped fins  he's now happy in a 20 gallon tank with my mum! 

I know that a 5 gal is too small for a ram, he was originally for my 10 gal but it was having parameter issues so to save him more stress I moved him.

My 10 gal is now going to be home to a dwarf gourami and some shrimp 

Thanks for all the concern though guys! It shows how much you guys care for fish.


----------



## colouratura (May 20, 2013)

Yay. Glad it's all working out. I just got some red crystal shrimp and am fascinated. Hope you enjoy your shrimp when you get them too.


----------

